# Как вы спасаетесь от осенних обострений?



## Ивашkа (15 Сен 2015)

Всем привет,вот и прошло горячее лето,солнышко уже не греет наши артрозные и грыжевые спинки,задул холодный ветер,полили дожди и начала ныть поясница,то там заболит,то там кольнет,летом себя чувствую здоровым человеком и боюсь осени,про зиму вообще молчу!Хотел узнать у  кого ноют кости на погоду,артрозы,артриты,грыжи,чем спасаетесь кроме НПВС?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Сен 2015)

А как Вы расслабляетесь?
А я не напрягаюсь!

Вообще-то грыжи на погоду не реагируют.
Артриты и существенные артрозы 3-4 ст, могут.
Но, если у Вас артрит настоящий (системный), то нпвп надо принимать независимо от погоды.
А если он периодический и с невыясненный причиной, то надо дообследоваться у ревматолога и возможно раз в год, как раз в осенне-зимний период, съездить в санаторий, а не на горные лыжи, после которых как раз и обостряются боли в суставах в этот период.


----------



## Большой Лев (6 Окт 2015)

Ивашkа написал(а):


> полили дожди и начала ныть поясница


Ну вот тоже самое и у меня. Дожди как прорвались, три недели поливают без всякой совести и поясница ноет, как будто ей тоже не нравится эта серая унылость за окном. 


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Вообще-то грыжи на погоду не реагируют.


Доктор, может это настроение "ноет" и грыжа подстраивается в этот дуэт? 

 
Я уже почти два месяца после обострения живу на обезболивающих, хочется утром встать и ощутить, что ничего не болит...


----------



## FerrumBear (6 Окт 2015)

Есть ли панацея от зимней депрессии? Есть! Это снегоход фирмы Ямаха...


----------



## Большой Лев (7 Окт 2015)

FerrumBear написал(а):


> Это снегоход фирмы Ямаха...


Ну, или хотя бы санки-ледянки! Ух.... с ветерком с горы, да чтобы снег поднялся стеной и все в лицо!!!


----------

